# hd-dvd or bluray



## robina_80

which will win?


----------



## The_Other_One

Specs are better with Blu-Ray, I've seen more about Blu-Ray, and more companies seem to support it...  I feel quite sure it'll be the winner.


----------



## jimmymac

betamax


----------



## Verve

HD-DVD is cheaper... Blu-ray is better but more expensive. We'll have to wait and see which one is more practical.


----------



## tlarkin

I think the more practical one will win, HD DVD...

Just take a look at

beta max vs vhs
laser disc vs dvd
mini disk vs mp3 players (flash media, ipod, etc)
DDR Vs RIMM (yeah RIMMs were faster but DDR was cheaper and easier to make)
EDO Vs SDRAM

I can go on and on and on, but I think blu ray is just plain out going to fail considering its high cost and high requirements.  Plus if you play back a movie on blu ray and HD DVD side by side, do you really think most consumers are going to be able to physically tell the difference?


----------



## Geoff

tlarkin said:


> I can go on and on and on, but I think blu ray is just plain out going to fail considering its high cost and high requirements.  Plus if you play back a movie on blu ray and HD DVD side by side, do you really think most consumers are going to be able to physically tell the difference?



I agree, there isnt much of a difference yet quality wise, so it comes down to the user and how much he/she is willing to spend. 

Would you spend $20 for an HD-DVD, or $30 for a Blu-Ray DVD, if they look exactly the same?

Would you pay $500 for an HD-DVD Player, or $1000 for a Blu-Ray player?


----------



## tlarkin

I thought blu ray movies were going to be 40ish dollars each or something stupid like that.....

Oh well, the good news is, it will drive down the price of DVD movies.  I hate going to a movie store type place and find out they want 30 dollars for a DVD right now.  Blu ray is going to be more expensive.

The only plus side I see is, if you buy a series DVD.  Lets say the Sopranos for example, will now have a whole season on one blu ray disc.  However, that is really more of a convienence thing and not a feature.


----------



## mrbagrat

It depends on who wins the console war. If the PS3 with its blu-ray player comes out on top, it'll probably be blu ray. If the 360 wins, it'll be HD-DVD. If they do equally well, it'll be HD-DVD for the reasons mentioned above.

And if consoles make no difference, it'll probably be HD-DVD because that is what people are used to hearing-DVD. Just with an HD, which is High Definition. So people will feel like they know what the technology is. But blu-ray, most people won't know anything about it and will stay away from it.


----------



## Emperor_nero

tlarkin said:


> The only plus side I see is, if you buy a series DVD.  Lets say the Sopranos for example, will now have a whole season on one blu ray disc.  However, that is really more of a convienence thing and not a feature.



 Not really because the format will be in HD (obviously) so the amount of space it will take up on the disk will be more than a regular DVD format


----------



## tlarkin

Dual Layer Blu Ray disc holds 50gig of data.  You are telling me a DVD movie is going to use all 50gigs of data?

I don't think that is right.  However, you put a whole series from TV in HD it might take up that much space.  Just compare it to HD DVR recordings from cable.  Your average one hour tv show, w/ commercials is just under 1 gig, or just at one gig.  that means 1 blu ray disc could easily hold up to approximately 50 episodes at that rate.

I think its complete over kill and the market doesn't need that type of technology.  HD DVD will be cheaper, and will fit both the industries and the consumers needs.


----------



## jjsevdt

mrbagrat said:


> It depends on who wins the console war. If the PS3 with its blu-ray player comes out on top, it'll probably be blu ray. If the 360 wins, it'll be HD-DVD. If they do equally well, it'll be HD-DVD for the reasons mentioned above.


 
Not really considering the 360 has a regular DVD drive and the upgrade kit for a HDDVD drice is $200, I don't know how many people are going to jump on board.



tlarkin said:


> Dual Layer Blu Ray disc holds 50gig of data. You are telling me a DVD movie is going to use all 50gigs of data?
> 
> I don't think that is right.


 
Some possible ideas to use the space are more audio languages, special features and a DVD movie is going to be more than 2x the size it is now when they actually make them 1080p.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## goosy22

jjsevdt said:


> Not really considering the 360 has a regular DVD drive and the upgrade kit for a HDDVD drice is $200, I don't know how many people are going to jump on board.



i haven't yet... i have no use for it... it's too expensive and nobody really supports the technology...

it seems that all the optical disk technologies coming out now are not going to really be used as a standard for a few years... as most of the prospective buyers can't afford the required equipment...


----------



## noob101

I go to the hometheaterforums.com these guys know their stuff most of them agree hd-dvd is better than bluray and alot of them own both go and read up...


----------



## Verve

noob101 said:


> I go to the hometheaterforums.com these guys know their stuff most of them agree hd-dvd is better than bluray and alot of them own both go and read up...



Dude, thats an ad-site, no forum exists


----------



## noob101

thats funny because I'm there now click on the main forum page..it's not an ad site...here http://www.hometheaterforum.com/ also http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/


----------



## Verve

ah, you put an "s" at the end of your first post


----------



## noob101

oops sry about that..


----------



## fade2green514

Blu-ray has more support behind it, but i see both on the shelves in stores so you never know. they're sold in essentially the same (smaller than DVD) cases and blu-ray's in a blue case and the HD-DVD is sold in a red case.

a blu-ray player will be standard on SONY's new PS3 though, that might give them a little extra support along with more companies backing it up. officially, microsoft hasnt taken a side so we'll see what windows vista will have built in support for. maybe both you never know.


----------



## Bobo

fade2green514 said:


> so we'll see what windows vista will have built in support for. maybe both you never know.


How will vista have support for either?  That's like plugging in an ATI video card versus an Nvidia video card, why does vista care what it is?


----------



## Angel.of.Death

tlarkin said:


> Dual Layer Blu Ray disc holds 50gig of data.  You are telling me a DVD movie is going to use all 50gigs of data?
> 
> I don't think that is right.  However, you put a whole series from TV in HD it might take up that much space.  Just compare it to HD DVR recordings from cable.  Your average one hour tv show, w/ commercials is just under 1 gig, or just at one gig.  that means 1 blu ray disc could easily hold up to approximately 50 episodes at that rate.
> 
> I think its complete over kill and the market doesn't need that type of technology.  HD DVD will be cheaper, and will fit both the industries and the consumers needs.



I completely agree with you. Maybe games, but in movies Bluray is just... too much. I think the quality on normal dual layer DVD's are enough, thankyou very much!


----------



## jjsevdt

Angel.of.Death said:


> I completely agree with you. Maybe games, but in movies Bluray is just... too much. I think the quality on normal dual layer DVD's are enough, thankyou very much!


 
You obviously have never seen a regular DVD hooked to 1080P television.


----------



## lovely?

tlarkin said:


> Dual Layer Blu Ray disc holds 50gig of data.  You are telling me a DVD movie is going to use all 50gigs of data?



hmm sounds like a hdd to me lol (but mine is only 40g's lol)


----------



## fade2green514

Bobo said:


> How will vista have support for either?  That's like plugging in an ATI video card versus an Nvidia video card, why does vista care what it is?



no, because you can install nvidia or ATI drivers. windows XP has built in dvd burning software... microsofts "built in" video driver is all laggy, wonder why scrolling is weird before you install video drivers?

either way you could install blu-ray or hd-dvd burning software but if microsoft makes one of them built in it will most likely boost one of them a bit.


----------



## jjsevdt

Not to mention without drivers for the peticular format it wouldn't properly recognise the media when you put in a blank disc.


----------



## Bl00dFox

jjsevdt said:


> You obviously have never seen a regular DVD hooked to 1080P television.



I agree with AoD. I have a 1080i TV also (Sony Bravia). Which plays video at crazy resolutions. But when you come to think of it, do you really need to spend that much money on 50BG of HD video for a single movie?


----------



## TheOrangeDude

if both in 1080p resolution with same tv and movie with same set up, I dont think you will notice much difference. believe I saw it with my own eye in future shop .


----------



## Bl00dFox

TheOrangeDude said:


> if both in 1080p resolution with same tv and movie with same set up, I dont think you will notice much difference. believe I saw it with my own eye in future shop .



Exactly.


----------



## jjsevdt

They haven't made 1080p content yet.  I saw a BD-DVD player hooked up to a 1080p TV, but they just upconverted from the 480 DVD, so I can assure you that with a 1080p signal it will look nice.  I don't even think HDTV broadcast is in 1080p yet.  I know Cox is only using 720p.


----------

